# Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft



## Tunfisch (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin neu beim Fliegenfischen. Letztens habe ich meine Fliegenrute mit zubehör bestellt. Ich habe mich entschieden ein Vorfach selbst zu binden, weil ich doch schon lange Angeln gehe und die meisten knoten gut drauf habe. So jetzt habe ich angefangen mein Vorfach zu binden, gemacht habe ich das mit einer 0.45 dann eine 0.35 eine 0.25 (alles Monofil)und zuletzt mit einem Verbindungsringerl eine 0.16 Fluracarbon Schnur(Tragkraft 3.350Kg) verbunden. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Problem. Natürlich um sicher zu gehen habe ich mit einer Zugprobe getestet ob alles hebt. Komischerweise ist bei der 0.16 dünnen Fluracarbon Schnur ab ca. 1kg der Knoten aufgegangen. Gezogen habe ich an der dicksten Stelle des Vorfachs also an der 0.45 Schnur (Alle Schnüre mit Blutknoten verbunden ausser natürlich am Ringerl dort habe ich schon viele Knoten ausprobiert (z.B.Clinch Knoten)

Ist das normal? Funktioniert überhaupt ein normaler Clinch Knoten?


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

wenn die knoten aufgehen hast du verkehrt geknotet.
und 1kg tragkraft bei knoten bei ner 16er schnur ist im bereich des normalen.


antonio


----------



## Tunfisch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die knoten aufgehen hast du verkehrt geknotet.
> und 1kg tragkraft bei knoten bei ner 16er schnur ist im bereich des normalen.
> 
> 
> antonio



Auf gehen kann man nicht sagen es sieht mehr aus als würde es am Knoten reissen. Was ich außerdem noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist das laut Hersteller die Schnur 3.350 Kg Tragkraft aushält.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

Die Tragkraftangabe ist sicher "gelogen".
16er FC hat wahrscheinlich max. 2,5 kg lineare Tragkraft, ist vom Hersteller abhängig.
Dann darf man noch bis zu 30% Tragkraftverlust/Knoten abziehen.
FC verzeiht keine "schlechten" Knoten, d. h. sauber arbeiten und sehr gut anfeuchten.
Ebenso ist nicht jeder Knoten für FC geeignet, gibt darüber sicherlich Versuchsreihen im Netz.

Mach' es wie viele "alte Hasen": Konischgezogenes Monovorfach.


----------



## Tunfisch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*



mikesch schrieb:


> Die Tragkraftangabe ist sicher "gelogen".
> 16er FC hat wahrscheinlich max. 2,5 kg lineare Tragkraft, ist vom Hersteller abhängig.
> Dann darf man noch bis zu 30% Tragkraftverlust/Knoten abziehen.
> FC verzeiht keine "schlechten" Knoten, d. h. sauber arbeiten und sehr gut anfeuchten.
> ...



Das mit den 2.5 kg Tragkraft könnte durchaus sein ich habe es zwar noch nicht getestet aber habe mich auch schon gewundert das so eine dünne schnur 3.350 kg aushält meine 0.25 mono schnur hält ja gerade mal 5.2 kg aus. 
Dort wo ich Angeln gehe sind Forellen bis 3.5 kg. Welche Schnur würdest du mir da als Tippet empfehlen Flura oder reicht auch eine Mono? Wie dick soll sie ungefähr sein. Klar will ich nicht unbedingt mit einer AFTMA 5-6 so 3-4 kg Forellen raus ziehen da brauch ich dann schon eine 6-7 Rute. Aber es gibt auch viele 1-2 Kg Forellen.


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

was ist dabei mit ner 5er oder 6er solche forellen zu fangen
zu deiner schnur ne 16er 3,5 kg never.
und fc hat ne noch geringere tragkraft als mono der gleichen stärke.
welche schnur du nimmst mußt du schon selbst entscheiden.
fc ist auch nicht unsichtbar, wie immer wieder behauptet wird.
wenn du anfänger beim fliegenfischen bist würd ich dir zu nem 20er vorfach raten bei den 3-4 kg forellen.

ich nehm mal an das ist ein forellenteich wo du angelst.
hier kann man dann auch schon mal runter gehen mit der vorfachstärke wenn man dann etwas übung hat.

das es am knoten reißt ist normal und sollte auch so sein, der knoten ist der schwächste punkt.
nur wenn der knoten die tragkraft erheblich schwächt, sollte man sich gedanken machen was man beim knoten falsch gemacht hat.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*



antonio schrieb:


> das es am knoten reißt ist normal und sollte auch so sein, der knoten ist der schwächste punkt.
> nur wenn der knoten die tragkraft erheblich schwächt, sollte man sich gedanken machen was man beim knoten falsch gemacht hat.
> 
> antonio



Richtig, eine "Sollbruchstelle" um das geflochtene Vorfach zu schützen.

Was Du aber mal machen solltest...
schau Dir mal das Pitzenbauer Ringerl mit der Lupe an.
Ich habe es schon bei recht preiswerten Gesellen erlebt, das da ein Grat stand, welcher das Vorfach beim Anknoten quasi durchschnitt bzw. bei Last durchscheuerte.

Gruß,
René


----------



## Tunfisch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

Danke für die vielen tipps ich werde es nachher mal überprüfen ob ein krater drin ist. Gut es war keine so gute idee eine 0.16 zu kaufen habe aber in dem online shop wo ich alles bestellt habe keine fluracarbon schnur einer größeren Stärke gefunden, nur welche die zu groß waren 0.26 usw. Ich werde demnächst mal in einen angler shop in der nähe fahren und mir eine dickere schnur besorgen. Noch eine Frage spielt die Farbe des Tippets oder der anderen Schnüre eine Rolle weil ich habe eine Fluo grüne Farbe (Monofil)?


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

Ich denke schon, dass eine 16er ne gute Wahl ist, mein stärkstes Vorfach, welches  ich bei größeren Bafos verwende ist ein 18er.
Du ziehst ja auch den Fisch nicht an der Winde aus dem Wasser, sondern hast beim Drill immernoch Rute, Schnur und Vorfach, was Fluchten ein wenig abfedert..

Machst Du den Knoten beim Zusammenziehen nass?
Das FC ist da besonders empfindlich...
Auch habe ich noch keinen Unterschied im Beissverhalten bemerkt wenn das Tippet aus FC bestand.
Aber da streiten sich die "Gelehrten" #h

Ich selbst verwende Rio Powerflex als Vorfachmaterial und habe nicht die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch Stroft GTP ist sehr gut.
Lass dich einfach beim Händler um die Ecke beraten und probier ein wenig aus...

Gruß,
René


----------



## Tunfisch (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

Wie schon gesagt ich bin ein Anfänger im Gebiet Fliegenfischen. Wenn du sagst das eine 0.16 reicht dann werde ich es auch mal mit dieser Schnur auf größere Forellen gehen . Bei uns sind die Forellen aber auch nicht so scheu. Mein Freund der auch erst mit Fliegenfischen angefangen hat hat auch mit einer 0.20 gut gefangen. Ich werde mir einfach mal ein paar verschiedene Schnüre kaufen (in kleinen rollen) und werde es einfach mal testen. Hier nochmals danke für die vielen Tipps. Das mit dem anfeuchten der Schnur habe ich auch schon getestet. Tatsächlich bringt das einiges.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*

FC fische ich auch schon lange. Wie gesagt mit Spucke und sehr langsam zuziehen. Wenn du es schnell und trocken machst, reißt die Schnur manchmal schon beim Zuziehen.
Ich habe auch von der 16er zu einer 18 gewechselt. Das hat schon einen Unterschied gemacht. Auch ruhig mal mit der Windungszahl experimentieren. 
Persönlich finde ich die DEGA Centron Fluor Carbon am besten. Die Stroft FC2 ist so hart, dass die Knoten schon sehr gut gemacht werden müssen, um nicht zu reißen. Im Gegensatz zur Stroft Mono.

LG Simon


----------



## Flyfisher1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorfachschnur reisst bei kleinster Zugkraft*



Tunfisch schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin neu beim Fliegenfischen. Letztens habe ich meine Fliegenrute mit zubehör bestellt. Ich habe mich entschieden ein Vorfach selbst zu binden, weil ich doch schon lange Angeln gehe und die meisten knoten gut drauf habe. So jetzt habe ich angefangen mein Vorfach zu binden, gemacht habe ich das mit einer 0.45 dann eine 0.35 eine 0.25 (alles Monofil)und zuletzt mit einem Verbindungsringerl eine 0.16 Fluracarbon Schnur(Tragkraft 3.350Kg) verbunden. Jetzt habe ich aber eine Problem. Natürlich um sicher zu gehen habe ich mit einer Zugprobe getestet ob alles hebt. Komischerweise ist bei der 0.16 dünnen Fluracarbon Schnur ab ca. 1kg der Knoten aufgegangen. Gezogen habe ich an der dicksten Stelle des Vorfachs also an der 0.45 Schnur (Alle Schnüre mit Blutknoten verbunden ausser natürlich am Ringerl dort habe ich schon viele Knoten ausprobiert (z.B.Clinch Knoten)
> 
> Ist das normal? Funktioniert überhaupt ein normaler Clinch Knoten?


Die Taperung passt nicht. o,25 zu 0,16 ist zu groß. Es hätte noch ein 0,20 er dazwischen gemusst. Siehe:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/21/trockenfliegenvorfach/

Als Konoten ist der " Doppelgrinner " zu empfehlen, da er eine erheblich höhere Tragkraft als der Blood - Knoten besitzt.
Bei mir beträgt die Stärke des letzten Segmentes meist 0,20 und ist mit einer Schlaufe versehen, in die ich dann beliebige Spitzenstärken einschlaufen kann. Fluorcarbonevorfachspitzen mag ich nicht so, weil sie bei Sonnenschein reflektieren und dadurch mehr Scheuchwirkung haben als sie durch die angebliche Unsichtbarkeit, je bringen könnten. Nur zum Nass -  & Nymphen -fischen benutze ich es gerne weil es sinkt.


----------

